# Kalamazoo Michigan!



## iggyworf (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 3, 2015)

John was at the G. R. show. 
He gets around a lot?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 4, 2015)

To small to read. p.s. looks like mine not much better. even if you got a big pic this site will only post it small.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 2, 2015)

This show is coming up. 9 days from now!


----------



## Dean (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## hemihampton (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks, now we can read it. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 2, 2015)

You guys make things to difficult.[]http://www.fohbc.org/shows/11 April 2015 (Saturday) Kalamazoo, Michigan – The Kalamazoo Antique Bottle Club’s 36th Annual Show & Sale, 10:00 am to 3:00 pm, early buyers 8:00 am at the Kalamazoo County Fairgrounds, 2900 Lake Stret, Kalamazoo, Michigan, Contact: John Pastor, PO Box 227, New Hudson, Michigan 48165, 248.486.0530, jpastor@americanglassgallery.com or Mark McNee, 269.343.8393, FOHBC Member Club


----------

